# Whats Your Largest Fish in Your State?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I would have to say Spoonbill in Missouri with Legal weights running 60-100+ pounds.

big rockpile


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, we're on the coast - we have halibut close off the mouth of the Columbia that can run way upwards of 100 lbs, and sturgeon in the river itself that can mature over 14' long.


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

FL - wow! We have so many! Salt water (not including sharks) would have to be the Goliath Grouper (Jewfish) over 800#. Freshwater would be either Alligator Gar or Sturgeon.


----------



## BobK (Oct 28, 2004)

our state is pretty big and the biggest fish list would include white sturgeon, pacific halibut, great whites, black seabass, and swordfish......some largish makos would also fit the bill...


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm guessing it's the sturgeon.


----------



## NWoods_Hippie (Nov 16, 2006)

My state borders the Mississippi on one side and Lake Michigan on the other, and then all my area (northern) lakes have Muskies...so in this state kind of take your pick!

Muskie, Salmon, Sturgeon, Northern Pike, Lake Trout, I have to guess that the Sturgeon are the biggest weight wise, Lake Michigan Salmon and Trout can get huge, but those Muskies get pretty darn big up here!

Margie


----------



## alabamared (May 23, 2005)

Blue gill 4 lb. 12 oz. A world record.
Bluefin tuna 829lb. 8oz.
Tiger shark 988lb. 8oz.


----------



## ricky (Jul 31, 2006)

cats and stergon James river 100's of lbs some cats go 200's and god only knows what the stergon go. but we all so had a 750 lb wale come up the york river in to the pamunkey river in west point. thats just the fresh water. ill not even guess whats off the atlantic coast here in Virginia


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I believe it was an orca  ... we had seaworld here for decades...


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The guy who bought my neighbors house.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The biggest fish in our state are caught by whoever is the biggest liar.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> The biggest fish in our state are caught by whoever is the biggest liar.


Thing with Spoonbill.I was trying to tell my FIL how Big my Boat is.Told him I thought I could have 5 Fishing.He says well he had 4 people in his Boat they caught their limit of 8 Fish and his Boat wasn't Big enough.

I still think I can handle 5 people if need be.

big rockpile


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Biggest freshwater fish here is catfish.
I've seen a few 100 pounders.


----------



## jenofthewoods (Jan 21, 2008)

not counting saltwater in the coast i would say catfish in the hundreds of pounds. Striper a next choice.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

I think our state record is a cat fish 
though gar and spoonbills get big as well


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

It's I believe the longnosed gar. They can get up to 6 feet long.
Ohio Rusty


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

i believe ours is the blue whale i thought i saw one break water in the pond


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

mtman said:


> i believe ours is the blue whale i thought i saw one break water in the pond



Yea got them too but their not Fish :shrug: 

big rockpile


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Yup, whales is mammals. They pop up to the surface and blow out air every half hour or so.

Fish? I dunno which the biggest one is but about all we have is ocean fish since we have very little fishable fresh water. A couple thousand pounds, I'd guess. The big marlins and sailfish get pretty big.

How about the biggest fish we've caught? That one was only about four feet long, a mahimahi. We didn't have a scale at the time since we were sailing halfway between Oahu and Kauai at the time. Mostly I catch smaller fishes now since it is much easier. Once you have a fish bigger than ten pounds it isn't cleaning a fish it is into the realm of butchering a fish.


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

Lake Trout!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Fish, what fish....


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

Record-breaking 73-lb. bass 

Virginia State Record Fish

Long while back I caught a black crappie and it more likely would be a state record for Viriginia but I didn't turn it in so lost out. Still from this day have a photo of it.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

lonelytree said:


> Fish, what fish....


Yea right! I would love to go up your way.Got a friend that has a Cabin and Plane,said if I would split cost I could go with him.Said something to my FIL about it,my stupid MIL jumps in saying its a waste of money to go up there fishing :shrug: 

Anyone want a mean old MIL?

big rockpile


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

Inside Texas the record breaker is a 279 lb Alligator Gar, although tarpon running up coastal rivers will be in second place at 200+ lbs. Including saltwater bays, etc. the record should be a 1,300 lb Sand Tiger caught from a boat a bit shorter than the fish...Glen


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Aside from the sturgeon in Lake Erie, there seems to be quite a few Muskies caught in Ohio. The larger ones are generally between 55 and 60 inches. (I've never had the fortune of catching one, though...some day.) :shrug:


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

http://fw.ky.gov/recordfish.asp?lid=555&NavPath=C101C204


----------

